# Four Day Charter Credit We Are Not Able To Use!



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

We have a FOUR DAY CHARTER CREDIT with Sunsail which we are not able to take advantage of. IT''S VALUE IS $1410.24!!! The credit is transferable, able to be used in conjunction with your own charter plans and is good at any of their bases around the world (excluding Annapolis and St. Petersburg). If your planning a charter in the future, here''s an opportunity to save some money! Please feel free to email me for the detalis. 

W. Jones - [email protected]


----------

